
Socialism - ideqa
https://ideqa.blogspot.com/p/socialism.html
======
detaro
Exactly one of the nordic countries has relevant amounts of oil money. What
works there can't be 1:1 transferred to a random other country, but "OMG they
have free money" is not the reason. All countries pay for "free stuff" in some
way or the other. Extremely low effort article.

------
iamjdg
Germany, socialist, free university, free healthcare, no oil. The us could
easily afford such things, it is just a matter of priorities. This article is
short sighted and uninformed.

